# Gaming PC  2011/2012 Hilfe!!!



## sucxevious (12. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
Ich hab ein Alten PC system vom 09.2007 den ich gern vk will  und mit das Geld + sagen wir mal 700 euro ein komplet neues SYSTEM  kaufen will.
Hab die ganze Zeit auf die AMD Bulldozer gewartet aber es hat sich nicht gelohnt. 
Nun hab ich ein paar Fragen:
Normalerweise kommen ja immer die neuen INTEL CPUs ende Januar/Februar, 2012 sollen die ja erst in März kommen. (Ivy Bridge)
Würde es sich Lohnen lieber bis März zu warten und dann in die NEUEN CPUs zu investieren oder lieber gleich Jetzt???

Projekt soll bis Ende November Anfang December fertig sein. (Falls nicht auf Ivy Bridge zu warten empfohlen wird)
 
*Jetziges PC SYSTEM (09.2007):*
*Case:*Thermaltake Soprano schwarz VB1000BWS  ohne Netzteil
*Mobo:* Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3 ,Intel P35, ATX, PCI-Express
*CPU:* Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 Tray 4096Kb, LGA775, 64bit, Conroe (auf 3,2 GHz OCed)
*CPU Kühler:* Thermaltake Golden Orb II Sockel 775/754/939
*RAM:* x2  2GB-KIT DDR2 MDT , PC6400/800, CL5 (also 4x1GB)
*GPU:* Sapphire Radeon HD 5750 1024MB GDDR5
*Netzteil:* Bequit! BQT E8-500W
*Soundkarte:* Creative Sound Blaster X-FI Xtreme Gamer
*HDD:* Samsung HD501LJ 500GB 7200,16 MB Cache
*CD/DVD:* Samsung SH-S182D bare schwarz
*Monitor:* Acer S242HL 1920x1080

*Wie viel glaub ihr bekomm ich noch für so ein System??*

*Neues PC 2011/2012 (Gaming Performance mit sicheren OC, für nix anderes)*:

*Gehäuse:* Da kommen viele in frage. *Wichtig Groß genug* für die Zukunft, *Gutes Belüftungssystem*, *Leise* wenn es geht.
*MOBO:* ROG Crosshair V Formula/thunderBolt (da ich viel online spiele ist mir das *Killer™ E2100 *wichtig wenn es sich überhaupt lohnt)  (240 Euro)
*CPU*: Intel i5 2500k (175 Euro)
*CPU Kühler:* *Thermalright HR-02* Macho oder *EKL Alpenföhn K2* oder *H100* (35 Euro)(75 Euro)(90 Euro)
*RAM:* keine ahnung 8gb oder vllt 16gb
*GPU:* Asus EAH6950 DCII/2DI4S/2GD5, Radeon HD 6950, 2GB GDDR5 (220 euro) ////  PowerColor Radeon HD 6870 X2, 2x 1Gb GDDR5 (320euro)//// ASus ENGTX570 DCII/2DIS/1280MD5, Geforce GTX 570, 1.25GB GDDR5 (300euro)
*Netzteil:* Vllt mein Altes, wenn der reicht!  Bequit! BQT E8-500W
*Soundkarte:* MOBO (V Formula Thunderbird)
*HDD:* Mein Altes. Samsung HD501LJ 500GB 7200,16 MB Cache
*SSD: *keine ahnung 64GB /120GB (soll nur für windows und 1 bis 2 spiele alles andere auf die HDD)
*CD/DVD:* Samsung SH-S182D bare schwarz
*Monitor:* Acer S242HL 1920x1080

Was  würdet Ihr anders machen?? Wo könnte ich noch sparen und wo sollte ich  lieber mehr investieren? Bin für alle Ideen/Empfehlung offen.
Wenn Ihr was ändern würdet, könnt ihr bitte Vorteile und Nachteile schreiben?


Vielen Dank


----------



## der_knoben (12. Oktober 2011)

Meinste den i5 bekommste in das Crosshair 5.
Die Netzwerkkarte bringt eher wenig, als dass es den Preis rechtfertigt.

Als MB nimm ein Asus P8P67. Der Sockel passt. Und vom CM Stormer kannst du auch noch die USB3 Frontanschlüsse anschließen.
Netzteil: passt
Soundkarte: Asus Xonar DX. Günstig und gut
SSD: Crucial m4 64 oder 128GB
Gehäuse: Cooler Master CM Stormer
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho. Günstig bei Topleistung
DVD: LG GH22NS50, oder dein altes. Hat das schon SATA Anschluss? Wenn ja, passt das.
RAM: sollten 2x4GB 1333MHz CL9 reichen.
GPU: je nach dem, was du alles spielen willst. Auf jeden Fall empfehle ich eine Single-GPU. Ob nun GTX560TI/HD6950 oder GTX570/HD6970 ist deine Entscheidung. Normal reicht GTX560Ti/HD6950 aus.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Oktober 2011)

Gehäuse vielleicht das Xigmatek Midgard X Window mit 2 x Enermax Appolish Lüftern, Als Board das ASRock P67 Extreme4 , als RAM TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB , beim Kühler würde auch EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand Rev.B reichen, SSD die Crucial m4 64 / 128 GB, bei der Grafik je nach Gusto die Asus DCII GTX 560ti / GTX 570. Als Brenner den LG, Samsung ist relativ fehlerbehaftet. Sound die Asus Xonar DX / D1 je nach Schnittstelle. Netzteil zb das Seasonic M12II 520. Beim Monitor eher Asus oder BenQ


----------



## sucxevious (12. Oktober 2011)

der_knoben schrieb:


> Meinste den i5 bekommste in das Crosshair 5.
> Die Netzwerkkarte bringt eher wenig, als dass es den Preis rechtfertigt.


*Crosshair V Formula/ThunderBolt
*

Supports CPU up to 8  cores
Supports CPU up to 140 W
Also doch nix für ein INTEL.

Das mit den Killer e2100 GIGABYTE G1 KILLER ASSASSIN, BIGFOOT NETWORKS E2100 LAN CARD AND REST OF FEATURES - YouTube ab 2.30 kam sehr gut rüber wenn das auch so stimmt.  Spiele die ich Online spielen wird BF3/GW2.



Als MB nimm ein Asus P8P67. Der Sockel passt. Und vom CM Stormer kannst du auch noch die USB3 Frontanschlüsse anschließen.
Netzteil: passt


der_knoben schrieb:


> Soundkarte: Asus Xonar DX. Günstig und gut


Würde es sich lohnen die zu kaufen oder vllt doch lieber meine alte Creative Sound Blaster X-FI Xtreme Gamer

SSD: Crucial m4 64 oder 128GB



der_knoben schrieb:


> Gehäuse: Cooler Master CM Stormer


Ich find das Gehäuse Cyborg ähnlich und würde überhaupt nicht zu mir passen. hatte an vllt eine Corsair 600T oder vllt meine alte Thermaltake Soprano wenn GPU und MOBO noch reinpassen würde

CPU-Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho. Günstig bei Topleistung


der_knoben schrieb:


> DVD: LG GH22NS50, oder dein altes. Hat das schon SATA Anschluss? Wenn ja, passt das.


Ich glaub schon das es ein SATA Anschluss ist aber glaub nicht das es so wichtig ist. CD/DVD benutze ich nur damit ich windows installiere.

RAM: sollten 2x4GB 1333MHz CL9 reichen.



der_knoben schrieb:


> GPU: je nach dem, was du alles spielen willst. Auf jeden Fall empfehle ich eine Single-GPU. Ob nun GTX560TI/HD6950 oder GTX570/HD6970 ist deine Entscheidung. Normal reicht GTX560Ti/HD6950 aus.


Spiele sollten das neue BF3 und das in 2012 GW2 und Soul & Blade

Glaubst du ich bekomm noch was für mein altes system ?? oder verschrotten?

Lieber das system jetzt kaufen oder vllt noch ein bischen warten wie gesagt 2012 neue CPU /GPU mit PCI-E 3.0.
Es gibt ja schon MOBO mit PCI-E 3.0 unterstützung sowie auch für die neuen 2012 CPUs von intel

Vielen dank


----------



## Gazelle (12. Oktober 2011)

Ich würde nicht mehr warten, bestell lieber jetzt gleich


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Oktober 2011)

Die Asus ist deutlich besser wie die veraltete X-Fi, ich spreche da aus Erfahrung da ich die X-Fi Platinum davor drin hatte. Auch sind die Treiber besser und die Software deutlich schlanker. Wenn du Corsair magst und der Preis ok wäre dann vielleicht das Obsidian 650. Gut und schön nur de rIvy ist noch nicht da und PCIe wird eher wenig Speed bringen sondern höchstens eher den Stromhunger neuer Generationen stillen. Wenn dein Zeugs noch gut läuft kannst du ja warten. Ein paar taler bekäme man schon für die Altlasten, nur eine Hausnummer kann so nicht sagen dürfte aber ungefähr die CPU abdecken


----------



## Gazelle (12. Oktober 2011)

ASUS XONAR ESSENCE ST und nichts anderes


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Oktober 2011)

Gazelle schrieb:


> ASUS XONAR ESSENCE ST und nichts anderes



Man müßte erstmal wissen dran hängt, ein Ferrari auf dem Acker bringt ja nix


----------



## Gazelle (12. Oktober 2011)

Das stimmt natürlich auch wieder, was für Boxen Headset hast du?


----------



## sucxevious (12. Oktober 2011)

Bin mir noch nicht sicher ob das überhaupt gehen wird.
hab ein KEF KHT 2005.3 Kube 2 (am TV) und ein pioneer VSX 920K. vllt bring ich da noch mein PC irgendwie zusammenr über zone2 oder komplet ins 5.1 system, wenn es gehen wird (muss aber nicht sein).
Zu Weinachten schenke ich mir erstmal einen logitech g35 oder g930 und die haben doch eine eigne soundkarte oder??


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Oktober 2011)

Nimm lieber einen anständigen Kopfhörer + Micro ( Standmicro oder Anstecker ) sowie eine brauchbare Asus Soundkarte. Damit dürfte mehr Spass aufkommen. Kannst hier im Forum ja mal nach Headset Beratungen suchen


----------



## Gazelle (12. Oktober 2011)

Bitte nimm eine ASUS Soundkarte, deinen Ohren zu Liebe


----------



## sucxevious (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich lege nicht so viel wert in die Soundkarte. da die nur fur TS3/ventrilo/skype + spiele benutzt wird, music läuft über die anlage. wichtig ist ein gutes PC build.
Danke schonmal für die ganzen Antworten/Infos


----------



## Gazelle (13. Oktober 2011)

Dann kannst du aber auch eine billige ASUS nehmen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Oktober 2011)

Gehe mal probehören, dann kann man weitersehen


----------



## Gazelle (13. Oktober 2011)

Wie kann man den eine Soundkarte probehören?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Oktober 2011)

Gazelle schrieb:


> Wie kann man den eine Soundkarte probehören?



Glaskugel vorkram , das Headset was er kaufen wollte?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Oktober 2011)

Gazelle schrieb:


> Wie kann man den eine Soundkarte probehören?


 
Kaufen, hören und dann zurück schicken.


----------



## Gazelle (13. Oktober 2011)

Ja Weltklasse ich als Verkäufer wäre hellauf begeistert


----------



## sucxevious (13. Oktober 2011)

so hab mich im bereich sound/hifi umgesehen und verstehe was ihr meint. Daher wird ich morgen mal das logitech headset ausprobieren und dann ein Beyerdynamic DT 990 PRO mal gucken. Wie gesagt wichtig für Spiele und Chat.
Und eine Super hifi Anlage habe ich ja schon :S darum wollte ich nicht umbedingt ein vermögen in kh + micro stecken 
Vielen dank für die Tips im HIfi/Audio bereich


----------



## sucxevious (13. Oktober 2011)

Kann mir noch jemand helfen? Bin gerade meine Grafikkarte losgeworden.
Ich hatte mal probleme mit einer nvidia GTX8800 die einfach kauptt war. Darum bin ich mir nicht so sicher in bezug auf GTX 580 oder vllt doch lieber HD6xxx serie? was für unterschiede gibt es? was würded ihr nehmen.
Gehäuse bin ich mir auch unsicher corsair 600t oder die 650D Kosten beide das gleiche :S oder doch lieber was ganz anderes?? (wichtig LEISE und gutes durchlüftungsystem) Bei caseking steht noch drauf gedämmt oder nicht (30 Euro mehr) würde es sich lohnen?
Motherboard Asus oder Asrock? vorteile nachteile?


----------



## Ashton (13. Oktober 2011)

Du kannst auch eine AMD Graka nehmen. Die 6970 ist aber auf einem Niveau mit der GTX 570.
Beide Hersteller sind sehr gut, da machst du nichts falsch.
Gehäuse ist immer eine subjektive Wahl. Wenns dir gefällt und alles reinpasst, dann hol es dir.
Dämmung lohnt nicht, da dadurch die Temperatur im Gehäuse höher wird und die Lüfter mehr zu tun haben.
Sowohl ASRock als auch ASUS machen sehr gute Boards. Nimm welches du magst und deine Ansprüche erfüllt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Oktober 2011)

Ja die 8000er Reihe war teilweise Fehlerbehaftet, aber das gibt keinen Rückschluß auf den Chipanbieter selbst. Beim Gehäuse sind meist die Werkslüfter arg laut, wie zb beim 650D auch aber kann man runter reglen und hätte trotzdem kein Wärmeproblem. auf die Dämmung kann man eher verzichetn, da dadurch an anderer Stelle die Lüfter höher drehen müßten und das Gehäuse keine Abwärme abgibt. Beim Board ist es halt Geschmackssache, ich hatte bisher nie Probleme mit Asrock. Die hatten immer Innovationen auf Lager, und durch manche Modellreihen kam das Billigimage auf was man aber getrost mißachten kann.


----------



## sucxevious (13. Oktober 2011)

Mobo, wo sind da die unterschiede Asus P8P67 deluxe / P8Z68-V PRO genau das gleiche bei asrock Z/P extreme3/4/7 gen3 :S:S überhaupt kein überblick. es soll ein i5 2500k drauf (bulldozer nicht in frage kommt) es soll gute möglichkeiten für sicheres OC, hab auch noch gelesen das es neues bios gibt oder so ähnlich UEFI oder so was ist das denn??*
*


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Oktober 2011)

Gen 3 bedeutet lediglich das es Ivy Bridge ready ist und PCIe 3.0 unterstützt, UEFi ist ein überarbeitetes Bios was bis auf Gigabyte jeder Hersteller mittlerweile im Programm. Für die Übertaktung braucht man kein High End Board da die Übertaktung nur über den Multi stattfindet, da sbeiten selbst quasi schon Einstiegsboards der P67 / Z68 Boards. Ich würde das Board nach den benötigten / gewünschten Anschlüßen und Steckplätzen wählen. H Boards können die interne Grafik nutzen aber nicht übertaktet werden, die P Reihe kann OC abe rkeine IGP nutzen, und bei Z sind alle Vorzüge vorhanden so wie die etwas sinnfreien Optionen Lucid Virtu und SSD Caching


----------



## sucxevious (13. Oktober 2011)

Ok, heute bin ich mir mal die MOBO durchgegangen nach P/L und hab mir 4 ausgesucht. Große unterschiede konnte ich nicht finden ausser 20 bis 30 euro unterschied.
*ASRock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3)*
*ASRock P67 Extreme4, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3)*
*ASRock P67 Extreme6, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3)*

*ASUS P8P67 Pro Rev 3.1, P67 (B3) http://geizhals.at/deutschland/637609*
*ASUS P8P67 Rev 3.1, P67 (B3) *http://geizhals.at/deutschland/637608



*
*


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Oktober 2011)

Das Board bietet als Unterschied SSD Caching und Lucid Virtu und die obligtorische Nutzung von der IGP was ja sonst bei der H Reihe gehen würde. Den restlichen Preisauftrieb dürfte das zweifelhafte Gen3 sein. Soll angeblich den Ivy Bridge aufnehmen können und eben PCIe 3.0 was im Moment eher zweifelhafter Natur wäre. Ich hoffe du siehst jetzt das Licht am Ende des Tunnels


----------



## sucxevious (13. Oktober 2011)

Ja und wenn ich mir jetzt ein CPU kaufe, dann wird ich bestimmt nicht auf die ivy bridge zugreifen sonder vllt auf die nächste gen. daher vllt doch lieber boards die jetzt gut sind und nicht für die vllt zukünftigen sachen 
IGP=Z
Durabilität/Performance= P (besser für OC)
Hab ich dass nun richtig verstanden

Hab noch denn Asrock p67 extreme6 auf der liste getan.
Bei Asrock sehe ich das sie mit *XFast LAN Technology* werben, also so ähnlich wie *e2100 killer*, hat das Asus auch?? konnte da nix finden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Oktober 2011)

Ivy Bridge wäre die nachfolgende CPU für diesen Sockel im nächsten Jahr. Die IGP ist der in der CPU sitzende Grafikkern der nur bei dem H oder Z Board nutzbar wäre. Das P gibt keinen Aufschluß auf die Übertaktung, das kann jedes Z Board auch nur die H Boards bei denen kann man so nicht übertakten wie man es von den anderen erwartet per Multi


----------



## Gazelle (13. Oktober 2011)

Das Z68 Extreme 4 ist sowas von porno <3


----------



## Softy (13. Oktober 2011)

Gazelle schrieb:


> Das Z68 Extreme 4 ist sowas von porno <3


 
Ich habe es gestern bestellt. Bin schon gespannt


----------



## Gazelle (13. Oktober 2011)

Megafettes Teil, da kannst dich drauf freuen 
Einen Ticken geiler sieht noch das Extreme 7 aus!


----------



## sucxevious (13. Oktober 2011)

Guten Abend. So ich glaub das es die Asrock z68 Extreme 4 wird.
Jetzt würde ich Gern über denn CPU reden. i5? i7? würde sich i7 lohnen? bei ganz viele tests ist der i5 2500k nur wenige % unter dem i7 2600k. Ich würde dann auch gern denn i5 2500k hochtakten auf 4,2 oder 4,5 wenn es sicher und lange hält. P/L ist der i5 vorne oder????
Da Ich aber vorhab BF3 zu SPIELEN und die das SMT oder wie das heisst unterstützt, würde da nicht der i7 schneller sein? und wenn wie viel??? 2 3 % kann ich mir auch schenken.
MFG


----------



## Softy (13. Oktober 2011)

Der i5 reicht für alle aktuellen Spiele (auch BF3 ) vollkommen aus: Battlefield 3 Beta Performance Test > CPU Scaling and Performance - TechSpot Reviews


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Oktober 2011)

Jop, und der i5 ist in der Regel besser zu übertakten als der i7.


----------



## sucxevious (13. Oktober 2011)

*Neues PC 2011/2012 (Gaming Performance mit sicheren OC, für nix anderes)*:

*Gehäuse:* Immer noch nicht sicher. *Wichtig Groß genug* für die Zukunft, *Gutes Belüftungssystem*, *Leise* wenn es geht. 
*MOBO:* *ASRock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3)*
*CPU*: *Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz
**CPU Kühler:* *Thermalright HR-02 Macho*
*RAM: **Corsair ValueSelect DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333)*
*GPU:* Bis 300 euro
*Netzteil:* Vllt mein Altes, wenn der reicht!  *Bequit! BQT E8-500W*
*Soundkarte:* Onboard oder meine alte. *Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi XtremeGamer*
*HDD:* Mein Altes *Samsung HD501LJ 500GB 7200,16 MB Cache*
*SSD:  *Muss nicht SOFORT sein kann auch später nachkommen.
*CD/DVD:**Samsung SH-S182D bare schwarz* 
*Monitor:* *Acer S242HL 1920x1080*


----------



## Softy (13. Oktober 2011)

Wie wäre es mit einem dieser Geäuse? Sharkoon T9 Value rot, weiß, grün oder schwarz mit Sichtfenster oder Zalman Z9 Plus schwarz  (max. Grafikkartenlänge 29cm!) oder Xigmatek Midgard-W mit X-Sichtfenster oder Lancool PC-K58 oder Cooler Master HAF912 Plus schwarz oder Thermaltake Armor A60 mit Sichtfenster oder Cooler Master CM 690 II Lite mit Sichtfenster oder Lancool PC-K62 oder Cooler Master CM Storm Enforcer mit Sichtfenster oder  eines aus der Cooler Master HAF - Serie oder SilverStone Precision PS06 schwarz (SST-PS06B-A) | Geizhals.at EU


----------



## sucxevious (13. Oktober 2011)

Danke für deine schnelle antwort. Ich guck dir mir gleich an, wollte gerade noch alle sachen mit LINKS versehen und die preise dazuschreiben. i5 2500k sind teuer geworden :S scheiss bulldozer.
In bezug auf die Gehäuse sind die denn alle LEISE? ganz wichtig!


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Oktober 2011)

Wenn du es groß haben willst, nimm das neue Corsair Carbide.
Corsair Carbide Series 500R schwarz (CC9011012-WW) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Softy (13. Oktober 2011)

Je nachdem, welches Gehäuse Du Dir aussuchst, sollten die Lüfter ausgetauscht werden. Denn in den wenigsten Gehäuse sind hochwertige bzw. leise Lüfter serienmäßig drin.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich warte ja immer noch auf das BeQuiet Gehäuse mit Silent Wings oder den neuen Dark Wings drin, das wäre wohl das Optimum.


----------



## sucxevious (13. Oktober 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Je nachdem, welches Gehäuse Du Dir aussuchst, sollten die Lüfter ausgetauscht werden. Denn in den wenigsten Gehäuse sind hochwertige bzw. leise Lüfter serienmäßig drin.


 ahhhh noch mehr kosten :S:S:S


----------



## sucxevious (13. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn du es groß haben willst, nimm das neue Corsair Carbide.
> Corsair Carbide Series 500R schwarz (CC9011012-WW) | Geizhals.at Deutschland



Es muss nicht groß sein, alles muss reinpassen und er sollte schön leise sein, da ich oft bis spät in die Nacht spiele und niemanden stören will


----------



## Softy (13. Oktober 2011)

sucxevious schrieb:


> Es muss nicht groß sein, alles muss reinpassen und er sollte schön leise sein, da ich oft bis spät in die Nacht spiele und niemanden stören will



Wenn es bei Euch so etwas wie Türen gibt, wirst Du keinen stören. So laut ist dann doch kein mir bekanntes Gehäuse.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Oktober 2011)

sucxevious schrieb:


> Es muss nicht groß sein, alles muss reinpassen und er sollte schön leise sein, da ich oft bis spät in die Nacht spiele und niemanden stören will


 
Selbst die 12 Sone einer AMD 6990 sind im Nebenzimmer nicht mehr zu hören.


----------



## sucxevious (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab mein PC am TV angeschlossen und manchmal wenn wir ein Film über PC am TV gucken stört mich dass sehr wenn es schon spät abends ist, da das TV nicht laut ist :S:S darum wollte ich was relative leises und nicht ein brummen immer im hintergrund :p


----------



## Gazelle (13. Oktober 2011)

sucxevious schrieb:


> Es muss nicht groß sein, alles muss reinpassen und er sollte schön leise sein, da ich oft bis spät in die Nacht spiele und niemanden stören will


 
Nimm lieber da Corsair Carbide 400 R, das ist besser


----------



## sucxevious (13. Oktober 2011)

Bin gerade mit den reviews von der hälft der cases durch noch ein bischen und ich such mir dann 2/3 aus.


----------



## Gazelle (13. Oktober 2011)

Jaja kein Stress aber nimm am Ende das Corsair


----------



## sucxevious (14. Oktober 2011)

Ich kann mich nicht richtig entscheiden. Corsair Carbide 400R/500R/600T/650D; Xigmatek Midgard; Cooler Master Silencio 550; Fractal Design Define R3 Midi Tower!!! 
WELL GO ON.
Case ist das letzt was ich entscheide.
So nun RAM: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/598574 oder http://geizhals.at/deutschland/563816 oder http://geizhals.at/deutschland/648567  von 32,90/33/34,24 Euro
Grafikkarte: P/L empfehlung (PS: Rage/BF3/GW2/Soul & Blade usw)


----------



## thedetonator (14. Oktober 2011)

Hmm also Midgard ist jedenfalls eine gute Wahl.
Habe dieses case bereits selber gehabt und ausführlich unter die Lupe genommen,und muss sagen für den Preis echt top!

Erstaunlich hochwertige Verarbeitung,trotz des vielen Plastiks :/ (was aber beim Großteil der Gehäuse ein Problem ist) !

Ich persönlich bevorzuge trotzdem das LianLi PC60fn,
in meinen Augen das perfekte case!
Könnte allerdings dein Preislimit sprengen und es sollten fast bei jedem case die verbauten Lüfter ausfetauscht werden gegen zb
Bequiet SilentWings!

Ich frag mich eh wie du bei DER config dein limit hälst...

MvG
deto


----------



## sucxevious (14. Oktober 2011)

thedetonator schrieb:


> Hmm also Midgard ist jedenfalls eine gute Wahl.
> Habe dieses case bereits selber gehabt und ausführlich unter die Lupe genommen,und muss sagen für den Preis echt top!
> 
> Erstaunlich hochwertige Verarbeitung,trotz des vielen Plastiks :/ (was aber beim Großteil der Gehäuse ein Problem ist) !
> ...



Das hab ich jetzt nicht verstanden :S mein Preis Limit war 700+ das verkaufte alte system (vllt nochmal 200 oder 250 euro)

MOBO= 150 EURO
CPU= 160 EURO
CPU Kühler= 34 EURO
RAM= 33 EURO
378 EURO für alles bis jetzt also hmmm grafikkarte kommt noch hinzu und ja neues gehäuse Später.
700-378=322 EURO FREI + verkaufte teile (gehause/grafik/mobo/cpu kühler/cpu)


----------



## Softy (14. Oktober 2011)

Der RAM ist eigentlich Banane. Ich würde einen mit lebenslanger Herstellergarantie nehmen, also z.B. TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) oder GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) 

Das Cooler Master Silencio würde ich nicht nehmen, da ist die Belüftung recht schlecht. Beim Midgard würde ich auf jeden Fall die Serienlüfter raushauen, die taugen nicht viel.


----------



## thedetonator (14. Oktober 2011)

sucxevious schrieb:


> Das hab ich jetzt nicht verstanden :S mein Preis Limit war 700+ das verkaufte alte system (vllt nochmal 200 oder 250 euro)
> 
> MOBO= 150 EURO
> CPU= 160 EURO
> ...



Ok da hab ich mich verlesen, sorry!

Trotzdem war das nicht die Kernaussage meines Postes sondern ich wollte nur ein paar Ratschläge geben (auf die du nichmal eingehst?)...


----------



## Gazelle (14. Oktober 2011)

Immer geschmeidig bleiben 

Da musst du dich schon genauer ausdrücken 700 + das alte System heißt ca. 900 €
Dann solltest du schon schreiben 700 inkl. altes System, dann ist das eindeutig 
Oder du schreibst gleich Budget 700 €....<

Dann muss man die Konfi natürlich umstellen, ist klar


----------



## sucxevious (14. Oktober 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Der RAM ist eigentlich Banane. Ich würde einen mit lebenslanger Herstellergarantie nehmen, also z.B. TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) oder GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333)
> 
> Das Cooler Master Silencio würde ich nicht nehmen, da ist die Belüftung recht schlecht. Beim Midgard würde ich auf jeden Fall die Serienlüfter raushauen, die taugen nicht viel.



Muss man dass denn bei allen Gehäuse machen????



thedetonator schrieb:


> Ok da hab ich mich verlesen, sorry!
> 
> Trotzdem war das nicht die Kernaussage meines Postes sondern ich wollte nur ein paar Ratschläge geben (auf die du nichmal eingehst?)...



Hab das jetzt nicht Böse gemeint. Denn Lian Li von dir vorgeschlagen ist auch schon auf meiner liste. Wird mir aber das Gehäuse am Ende auswählen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Oktober 2011)

Der RAM ist Banane, kauf den, der billig ist und in der Support Liste des Mainboards steht.


----------



## sucxevious (14. Oktober 2011)

sucxevious schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich hab ein Alten PC system vom 09.2007 den ich gern vk will  und mit das Geld + sagen wir mal 700 euro ein komplet neues SYSTEM  kaufen will.


 


Gazelle schrieb:


> Immer geschmeidig bleiben
> 
> Da musst du dich schon genauer ausdrücken 700 + das alte System heißt ca. 900 €
> Dann solltest du schon schreiben 700 inkl. altes System, dann ist das eindeutig
> ...


 
Ich hab nicht genau geschrieben wieviel ich als limit hab, da es davon abhängt für wie viel ich die restlichen Teile verkaufe.


----------



## sucxevious (14. Oktober 2011)

Gibt es da ein unterschied ob ich nun DDR3 2000 oder DDR3 1333 benutze??
*Memory Support List :*
*Z68 Extreme4 Gen3*

DDR3 1333:
G.Skill RipJaws-X DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (F3-10666CL9D-8GBXL) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Und die kann ich sogar hier in Hamburg abholen.


----------



## Softy (14. Oktober 2011)

RAM mit 13333MHt reicht vollkommen aus. Die Ripjaws haben Heatspreader, also Vorsicht mit großen Towerkühlern, die meisten passen aber.


----------



## sucxevious (14. Oktober 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> RAM mit 13333MHt reicht vollkommen aus. Die Ripjaws haben Heatspreader, also Vorsicht mit großen Towerkühlern, die meisten passen aber.


Passen die Ripjaws mit *Thermalright HR-02 Macho* zusammen?


----------



## Softy (14. Oktober 2011)

Ich denke nicht, dass das passt. Da würde ich sicherheitshalber RAM ohne Heatspreader nehmen, z.B. TeamGroup Elite oder GeiL Value Plus.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Oktober 2011)

Ich denke nicht. Der Lüfter ist 140mm, da wird es sehr eng, wenn du kein Risiko eingehen willst, kaufst du dir RAMs mit normalen Kühlkörpern.


----------



## sucxevious (14. Oktober 2011)

Ok gut, hab mir die halt ausgesagt weil wie Quantenslipstream gesagt hat, aus der MOBO Memory List was raussuchen! alle Anderen da waren zu teuer.
Was ist mit einer grafikkarte was könnt ihr dort empfehlen P/L die auch gut mit (Rage/Bf3/GW2/S&B gehen wird)


----------



## Softy (14. Oktober 2011)

Für FullHD und sehr hohe Qualitätseinstellungen: KFA² GeForce GTX 580 Anarchy, 1.5GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## sucxevious (14. Oktober 2011)

Stimmt da auch das P/L ?? will nicht 100 euro mehr ausgeben für 10% mehr leistung als eine GTX 570 oder eine AMD.
Das ist das problem momentan. Auch wenn ich mir die ganzen charts/benchmarks usw durchlese bin ich am ende doch nicht schlauer :S:S
Passen denn die aktuelen Grafikkarten mit meinen Netzteil?? bei vielen lese ich das auf 100% belastung die über 350w schlucken also hab ich nur noch 150w für die restlichen Komponente


----------



## Softy (14. Oktober 2011)

Wenn Du von der GTX560 Ti ausgehst, hat die GTX570 ~10-15% Mehrleistung, kostet aber ~50% mehr. Die GTX580 hat ~30% Mehrleistugn, kostet aber ~100% mehr. Das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis nimmt also immer mehr ab. Kommt halt auf Deine gewünschten Einstellungen beim Spielen an.

Ein Netzteil ab 500-550 Watt reicht vollkommen für eine GTX580 + OC aus.


----------



## sucxevious (14. Oktober 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Wenn Du von der GTX560 Ti ausgehst, hat die GTX570 ~10-15% Mehrleistung, kostet aber ~50% mehr. Die GTX580 hat ~30% Mehrleistugn, kostet aber ~100% mehr. Das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis nimmt also immer mehr ab. Kommt halt auf Deine gewünschten Einstellungen beim Spielen an.
> 
> Ein Netzteil ab 500-550 Watt reicht vollkommen für eine GTX580 + OC aus.


Mein Netzteil hat ja nur 500W hoffen wir mal das es reicht.
von AMD sind die doch auch recht gut und haben ein guten P/L oder???
Wichtig BF3 mit >55 FPS spielbar sein. (HOCH/ULTRA) weil sonst kann ich auch BF3 normal/low mit meiner jetzigen karte ohne Probleme spielen mit 20/30 FPS
Ältere benchmark tests bei BF Titeln sind die AMDs immer sehr gut abgeschnitten P/L.
Kann man das gleich bei BF3 erwarten?
http://www.guru3d.com/article/kfa2-geforce-gtx-560-ti-mdt-x5-review/19


----------



## Softy (14. Oktober 2011)

Die HD6950 ist minimal schneller als eine GTX560Ti, die HD6970 etwas schneller als die GTX570. Wobei das von Spiel zu Spiel unterschiedlich ist. Mal liegt die eine vorn, mal die andere.

In beiden Fällen ist die Asus im DC-II-Design sehr empfehlenswert.


----------



## sucxevious (14. Oktober 2011)

Lieber noch 11 Tage warten und dann die BF3 grafikkarten Tests angucken? wie gesagt FPS>55


----------



## Softy (14. Oktober 2011)

Das ist natürlich die beste Entscheidung, endgültige Benchmarks abzuwarten. Wobei AMD und nvidia noch optimierte Treiber bringen werden, und wer dann am Ende die Nase ganz leicht vorn hat,


----------



## sucxevious (14. Oktober 2011)

Dann müsste ja mein system +/- fertig sein. Danke Für die ganze hilfe wird mich dann Später mit BF3 benchmarks melden und selbst paar SCREENSHOTS mit meinen alten system  mal gucken was für FPS ich da erreiche.


----------



## Gazelle (14. Oktober 2011)

Viel SPaß damit


----------



## sucxevious (14. Oktober 2011)

Nicht so schnell, so oder so wird ich euch nochmal um Rat bitten ab dem 25.10


----------



## Gazelle (15. Oktober 2011)

Ja einfach den Thread wieder aufmachen


----------

